# pear inflation



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2008)

Are there anymore sites out there that deal with pear shape inflation or growth of any kind? For example there are tons of sites dealing with muscle growth, amazons, and especially breast growth but i have yet to find one about butt, thighs, hips, or all three. Help!!:eat1:


----------



## outroducin (Jan 13, 2008)

ya seriously...im in the same boat as you...i wish i could help but its always the same content all over the net, huge stomach and breast, no love and affection for the bottom heavy girls...


----------



## samster (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm very much a fan of the bottom heavy lady


----------



## Running Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

chicken legs said:


> Are there anymore sites out there that deal with pear shape inflation or growth of any kind? For example there are tons of sites dealing with muscle growth, amazons, and especially breast growth but i have yet to find one about butt, thighs, hips, or all three. Help!!:eat1:



Question: Are you looking for stories or art relating to pear-shaped growth?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 15, 2008)

chicken legs said:


> Are there anymore sites out there that deal with pear shape inflation or growth of any kind? For example there are tons of sites dealing with muscle growth, amazons, and especially breast growth but i have yet to find one about butt, thighs, hips, or all three. Help!!:eat1:




http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/

I draw Bottom Heavy BBW art amongst other things. I also write wg stories of same subject matter. Hope this helps?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I am looking for any media that deals with the lower region growing huge and it doesn't matter if its male or female. Its just so hooottt. If i had writing skills, i would love to expand on the idea of a huge butt engulfing...anything, and thanks for the links.


----------



## abel (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm totally into bottom-heavy pear-shaped women.


----------



## abel (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes...............


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 1, 2010)

abel said:


> Yes...............



hahahaha...you not supposed to agree with yourself...


----------

